# Template from MDF



## d2sampson (Aug 17, 2005)

Evening All

I am in the process of trying to make template form MDF to use for making a bowl with my router. I have cut the template out with the jig saw. My problem is, although I was very careful, the edge is not quite without a few little bumps....I have tried to sand them down, but need to be careful not to make it worse.

Does anyone have a good method to put the finishing touches on a handmade template?

Thanks in advance for your help
Deborah


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Is the bowl round ? If so I would have used a circle jig attached to the base of the router for a perfect circle.
I suspect the experts here know how to do an elongated jig if it's not a round bowl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Deborah, unless you have a circle jig, as suggested by Rick, all I can see is lots of careful sanding.

There are some on the forum that have made many jigs, they may offer an easier solution.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Deb here's a pic I found when I made an MDF jig with my circle cutter . It was very accurate and I used it for making plexi rings for speakers


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Sanding is probably your best bet. I have also had good success sealing MDF edges with wood glue. Just apply it with your fingers let it dry and sand it. You can build up multiple layers and get a very smooth edge. That won't help major divots but may take care of minor ones.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Sanding is probably your best bet. I have also had good success sealing MDF edges with wood glue. Just apply it with your fingers let it dry and sand it. You can build up multiple layers and get a very smooth edge. That won't help major divots but may take care of minor ones.


That reminds me of something , I used to repair mistakes with bondo sometimes .
That stuff they use on cars for repairing dents (I think she's a girl?)


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Deborah make a very thin piece of wood and glue sandpaper to it. It will follow the curve since the wood will bend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

These tutorials of mine may give you some ideas.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I can second bondo as a repair for damaged MDF templates and projects.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

In general, remember that mdf is formed between rollers, which means that the surfaces are slightly more dense than the middle. If you make templates, they will last longer if you lacquer them heavily, so that the edges soak up the lacquer and are strengthened by it when it dries. As for sanding bumps to perfect your circles, why not make a former with a radius about 2mm bigger than your circle, glue a sanding sheet inside it and sand that way, it is bound to follow the curves and find the high spots only.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Deborah

I use a half-round 2nd-cut file to get rid of the bumps and dips in my MDF templates. The trick is to draw file instead of the usual cross filing. I use the flat face for convex curves and the round face for concave curves. The is nothing to beat this approach.

Denis Lock - "Routing with Denis"


----------

